# Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Januar 2012)

*Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Januar 2012)

*Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*

Schönes Gerät - aber im Ernst 75€ sind viel zu viel, da kaufen sich die meisten Menschen die Grafikkarte für und nicht nur den Kühler 

Also 40 bis maximal 50€ würde ich da ausgeben, mehr auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*

Auf um die 50 euro wirds schätz ich rauslaufen, so wars bisher immer beim Accelero Xtreme.
Der hier ist ja auch nur eine angepasste Variante...


----------



## FabulousBK81 (22. Januar 2012)

*Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*

75.- die spinnen doch!


----------



## Punsher (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Schönes Gerät - aber im Ernst 75€ sind viel zu viel, da kaufen sich die meisten Menschen die Grafikkarte für und nicht nur den Kühler
> 
> Also 40 bis maximal 50€ würde ich da ausgeben, mehr auf keinen Fall.


 
Also wenn man sich die Preise der anderen Accelero Extreme anschaut, dann kann man auch mit einem Preis von 40-50€ rechnen, auf jeden Fall wenn man dann noch bisschen wartet mit dem Kauf. Kann mir vorstellen, dass der Preis am Anfang bisschen höher ist, bis die ersten Junkies mit ihrer "Ware" versorgt sind 

Für mich ist der Accelero Extreme ja schon seit langem meine persönliche Graka-Kühler Referenz. Einziger Kritikpunkt wäre, dass Ram und SpaWa immernoch mit so blöden Kühlerchen gekühlt werden. Da gefallen mir verschraubte Platten wesentlich besser, aber solche Platten passen meistens nur auf ein bestimmtes Graka-PCB. Immerhin kann man sagen, dass der Wärmeleitkleber von Artic gute Dienste leistet.


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*

75€? Scheibenkleister, und dann auch noch so häßlich. 
Da kann man bloß auf EKL, Prolimatech und Thermalright warten. Und hoffen das die Kühler raus bringen die auch nach was aussehen.


----------



## akoya (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*

was bringt dir der best aussehenste kühler, der aber nicht gut kühlt?


----------



## Westcoast (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*

leise und kühl hört sich schon mal gut an, der preis ist aber wirklich ein bischen hoch. da kann man gleich eine amd 7970 mit customkühlung kaufen und hat keine probleme mit umbau/garantie. weil bei vielen herstellern die garantie wegfällt, bei kühlerwechsel.


----------



## Oberst Klink (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*

Der Kühler ist leise und leistungsstark, schön und gut. Aber wieso ändert sich das Design des Kühlers nicht mal? Die könnten doch mal 120er oder 140er Lüfter nehmen^^


----------



## Explosiv (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*

Eigentlich ein schöner Kühler, aber das Stück was hinten übersteht, hätte man auch nach vorne rücken können . 

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Der Kühler ist leise und leistungsstark, schön und gut. Aber wieso ändert sich das Design des Kühlers nicht mal? Die könnten doch mal 120er oder 140er Lüfter nehmen^^


 
Wozu? Die verbreitern den Kühler unnötig, wo die drei 92er Lüfter bei geringem Platzbedarf völlig ausreichen.


----------



## Rail (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*

wow 75€ ... sieht nach abzocke aus
design naja...
65 zu 79 grad auch nicht so der hit jedenfalls für 75€ dazu pustet das teil die heisse luft ins gehäuse, welche man mit zusätzlichen oder höher drehenden gehäuselüftern, die auch nicht lautlos sind wieder rausbefördern muss
anstatt aufgr. des preises das teil abzuschreiben geht der hype weiter - pcgh ist dabei  
75 takken für 3 lächerliche lüfter und bissel blech omg das ding ist maximal 20€ wert


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*

Ja die viele heiße Luft immer... An meinen CPU-Temperaturen hat sich zb. rein gar nichts geändert nach dem Einbau des AC Xtreme. Und 65 zu 79°C ist sehr wohl der Hammer wenn man 0,3 sone statt 6.1 dafür braucht


----------



## Woiferl94 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Eigentlich ein schöner Kühler, aber das Stück was hinten übersteht, hätte man auch nach vorne rücken können .
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv


 

Da hast du recht, das stört mich nämlich auch sehr.


----------



## Schelmiii (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*

Mh ja, 0,3 Sone zu 6,1 Sone, lächerlicher Unterschied
Der Preis für das Teil wird eh fallen und auch seine Käufer finden.
Ich weiß nicht, warum jetzt so darüber gemeckert wird, der Kühler is doch extrem leistungsfähig.
Und die wenigsten haben ein Fenster im Gehäuse, von daher muss der ja auch nicht besonders gut aussehen.


----------



## IconX (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*

Ich weiss auch nicht warum hier so eine Kritik über den Kühler gegeben wird - einfach nur klasse das Teil. Strassenpreis wird auf 50 Euro herauslaufen - und wenn man eh das Geld für eine 7970 hat, wirds daran nicht scheitern.
An der extremen Lautstärke des Standartkühlers dann aber schon.


----------



## PREESTYLE (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*

Ja ich verstehe die Kritik hier jetzt auch nicht. Monsterkühler  ist doch egal wie die GPU ausschaut, hauptsache leise und kühl


----------



## namoet (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*

ein mk-13 mit lüftern ist auch nicht billiger... sieht aber besser aus


----------



## Naennon (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*



Rail schrieb:


> wow 75€ ... sieht nach abzocke aus
> design naja...
> 65 zu 79 grad auch nicht so der hit jedenfalls für 75€ dazu pustet das teil die heisse luft ins gehäuse, welche man mit zusätzlichen oder höher drehenden gehäuselüftern, die auch nicht lautlos sind wieder rausbefördern muss
> anstatt aufgr. des preises das teil abzuschreiben geht der hype weiter - pcgh ist dabei
> 75 takken für 3 lächerliche lüfter und bissel blech omg das ding ist maximal 20€ wert


 

ja lieber -20° im Rechner, solang das mit nur 8 Sone bewerkstelligt wird, kein Ding!!


----------



## Wertzius (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*

Und selbst die Customkarten sind niemals so leise und leistungsfähig! Die Neue Windforce von Gigabyte hat mich da auch sehr enttäuscht. 
Also weg mit der Garantie und her mit dem Ding 
Und man kann es im Garantiefall ja rückbauen...


----------



## MysticBinary82 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*



Naennon schrieb:


> ja lieber -20° im Rechner, solang das mit nur 8 Sone bewerkstelligt wird, kein Ding!!


 
Er hat nicht unrecht, ich hab das Accelero Extreme Plus II auf meine 6970 gebaut und erstens steht der kühlkorper viel zu weit über nach hinten und zum anderen hat meine CPU 10°C - 15°C mehr unter Last. Ich für mein Teil bereue es sehr meine Graka damit verunstaltet zu haben. Mache ich nie weider, dann lieber einen lauten Boxed lüfter der aber die luft aus dem gehäuse befördert.


----------



## D4rk_nVidia (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*

Das Teil wird sicher sehr gut.
Ich bin schon vom Arctic Accelero XTreme Plus II auf meienr HD 6950 begeistert.
So kühl und leise.
Nach meinem Netzteil ist es das leiseste in meinem PC


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*



Rail schrieb:


> 65 zu 79 grad auch nicht so der hit jedenfalls für 75€ dazu pustet das teil die heisse luft ins gehäuse, welche man mit zusätzlichen oder höher drehenden gehäuselüftern, die auch nicht lautlos sind wieder rausbefördern muss. anstatt aufgr. des preises das teil abzuschreiben geht der hype weiter - pcgh ist dabei





MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Er hat nicht unrecht, ich hab das Accelero Extreme Plus II auf meine 6970 gebaut und erstens steht der kühlkorper viel zu weit über nach hinten und zum anderen hat meine CPU 10°C - 15°C mehr unter Last. Ich für mein Teil bereue es sehr meine Graka damit verunstaltet zu haben. Mache ich nie weider, dann lieber einen lauten Boxed lüfter der aber die luft aus dem gehäuse befördert.


Eine halbwegs brauchbare Gehäusebelüftung reicht für eine Axial-Kühlung selbst bei einer 200W-Grafikkarte völlig aus. Wer hier auf einmal 15° mehr auf der CPU hat, der hat eine suboptimale Gehäusebelüftung (oder eine zu schwache CPU-Kühlung wenn 15° ernsthafte Probleme machen) und nimmt mit einem Referenzkühler obendrein eine äußerst nervige Lautstärke in Kauf. Und wer keine 30 cm ins Case bekommt, der hat eben ein vergleichsweise beengtes Case gekauft, da kann der Xtreme jedoch nichts dafür. Im Falle des Preises steht da übrigens *"wir tippen [allerdings] auf einen weitaus niedrigeren Straßenpreis"* - eben weil der UVP (zu) hoch angesetzt ist. Davon ab ist niemand gezwungen dieses Produkt zu kaufen und wie viele positive Beiträge zeigen, freuen sich diverse User, dass wir den Xtreme testen.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*

Ich hab auch 2 Rechner mit einem Accelero, beide sind gute Belüftet aber trotzdem noch im leisen Bereich.

Die Durchschnittliche CPU-Temperatur ist bei mir um etwa 3 °C gestiegen, mehr war das nicht.
Dafür haben jetzt meine Grafikkarten riesiges OC-Potential ohne laut zu werden


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*

Kühlleistung und Lautstärke ist schon ein ganz schöner Unterschied..
Denke mal, der Preis wird noch ordentlich Spielraum nach *unten* haben...


----------



## Oberst Klink (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Wozu? Die verbreitern den Kühler unnötig, wo die drei 92er Lüfter bei geringem Platzbedarf völlig ausreichen.


 
Die Karte ist doch bestimmt 12cm breit, daher würden zwei 120er gut passen. Und auf die ein, zwei Zentimeter an der Breite kommt es bei den meisten Gehäusen eh nicht an. Problematischer ist doch die Länge der Karte.


----------



## ile (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*

Bekommt man den nun auch auf 0,1 Sone irgendwie, oder nicht? Wenn nicht, dann kann ich nur sagen: Verkackt!


----------



## Berserkervmax (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*

Habe den Kühler auf meine 570GTX Montiert.
Die erste GK mit dem Kühler ist aber durchgebrannt. 
Spannungsversorgung der Karte (MoS Fet) abgeraucht.
Wohlgemerkt ohne Übertaktung oder Spannungerhöhung nur beim benutzen von Badaboom.
Da die Lüftersteuerung die Lüfter kaum höher als 43% nahm war wohl doch die Hitze der Spannungswandler zuhoch
MSI hat sich zum Glück sehr Kulant verhalten und die GK trotz Kühlertausch ersetzt da ein Hardware defekt Vorlag.


Daher rate ich zum Anschluss an 7 Volt. Immer noch sehr sehr leise und genung Luft für die kleinen Kühler für die Spannungsversorgung der GK und bei BF3 max. 60°C nach Stundenlangen spielen.

Auf der 570GTX wurde an der Spannungsversorgung gespart , daher kann man die Temperatur der VRMs nicht auslesen , aber trotzdem halte ich die Kühlung mit den passiven kleinen Aludinger doch für grenzwertig , grade bei wenig Drehzahl unter Vollast !

Wer die Lüfter umschalten kann , so wie ich von 5 / 7 Volt / 12Volt , hat gewaltiges Übertaktungspotenzial , wenn es den irgentwann sein muss.

Nicht das es dann doch so aussieht..
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/169904-570-gtx-durchgebrannt.html


----------



## MysticBinary82 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Eine halbwegs brauchbare Gehäusebelüftung reicht für eine Axial-Kühlung selbst bei einer 200W-Grafikkarte völlig aus. Wer hier auf einmal 15° mehr auf der CPU hat, der hat eine suboptimale Gehäusebelüftung (oder eine zu schwache CPU-Kühlung wenn 15° ernsthafte Probleme machen) und nimmt mit einem Referenzkühler obendrein eine äußerst nervige Lautstärke in Kauf. Und wer keine 30 cm ins Case bekommt, der hat eben ein vergleichsweise beengtes Case gekauft, da kann der Xtreme jedoch nichts dafür. Im Falle des Preises steht da übrigens *"wir tippen [allerdings] auf einen weitaus niedrigeren Straßenpreis"* - eben weil der UVP (zu) hoch angesetzt ist. Davon ab ist niemand gezwungen dieses Produkt zu kaufen und wie viele positive Beiträge zeigen, freuen sich diverse User, dass wir den Xtreme testen.



15°C mehr sind kein problem aber dennoch suboptimal. Ich hab gehäuse lüfter eingebaut die von PCGH empfohlen waren und die sind sch.... Da waren die die von vornherein drin waren besser, wenn auch leicht lauter dummerweiße ist der eine kaputt und der andere lässt sich nur bedingt einfach einbauen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*

Welche Lüfter hast du denn gekauft, die so "sch..." sind [vor allem wo wurden die für welchen Zweck empfohlen]? 15° mehr klingt nach eher klein dimensioniertem CPU-Kühler oder einer CPU, die stark heizt, hinzu kommt die offenbar suboptimale Gehäusebelüftung und eventuell ein suboptimales Case. Hier spielen sehr viele Faktoren hinein ... wobei ich sehe, der i5-2500K läuft stock, der heizt ja nicht wirklich.


----------



## mannefix (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*

interessanter Test:

0,3 wären mir auch zuviel...lol

bei arctic fiel mir auf, das die Lüfter nach ein paar Monaten deutlich lauter werden.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*

Kann ich nicht bestätigen.

Mein Jahre alter Accelero GTX ist noch immer leise, und der auf meiner 470, der jetzt auch sein halbes Jahr hat, auch.


----------



## Wertzius (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*

Naja, also man kann nicht erwarten das absolute Highendmodell zu kaufen und die leiseste Graka der Welt zu bekommen. 250W müssen ja schon irgendwohin.


----------



## beren2707 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*



mannefix schrieb:


> [...] bei arctic fiel mir auf, das die Lüfter nach ein paar Monaten deutlich lauter werden.


 Habe einen Accelero L2 (ohne Plus!), der ab Werk auf meiner PCS 4850 verbaut ist. Der läuft noch wie am ersten Tag, ein L2 Pro, der auf einer 3850 AGP sitzt, hat sein Geräusch auch seit über zwei Jahren nicht verändert. Das Turbo Module des S2 auf der X800XT ist auch noch flüsterleise; ich kann deine Aussage daher nicht bestätigen. Hast du vlt. Probleme mit zuviel Staub innerhalb des Gehäuses? Das würde nämlich die lauter werdenden Lüfter (Schleifen, Brummen) erklären.


----------



## elohim (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*

hab auch schon sowohl l2pro als auch Xtrme Plus verbaut und bei mir ist da auch kein Verschleiss zu bemerken. 
Und zu einigen Kommentaren bleibt nur zu sagen: "wenn man keine Ahnung hat..."


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*



Punsher schrieb:


> Für mich ist der Accelero Extreme ja schon seit langem meine persönliche Graka-Kühler Referenz. Einziger Kritikpunkt wäre, dass Ram und SpaWa immernoch mit so blöden Kühlerchen gekühlt werden. Da gefallen mir verschraubte Platten wesentlich besser, aber solche Platten passen meistens nur auf ein bestimmtes Graka-PCB. Immerhin kann man sagen, dass der Wärmeleitkleber von Artic gute Dienste leistet.


 
Was umgekehrt heißt, dass man die Kühler nie wieder runterbekommt?




FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> 75.- die spinnen doch!


 
Als Straßenpreis wäre das echt viel, da kriegt man schon brauchbare Wasserkühler dafür. (natürlich ohne Pumpe,... - aber das sind ja auch Sachen, die kauft man nur einmal und nutzt sie fürs nächste dutzend Grafikkarten)
Aber wie schon erwähnt: Wäre das erste mal, dass die UVP zum Ladenpreis wird.


----------



## Berserkervmax (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*

Die WLP bzw der WL Kleber geht runter.
Mit einen Fön warm machen und Vorsichtig ziehen. Dann sind die Kühler fast Rückstandslos zu entfernen.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Welche Lüfter hast du denn gekauft, die so "sch..." sind [vor allem wo wurden die für welchen Zweck empfohlen]? 15° mehr klingt nach eher klein dimensioniertem CPU-Kühler oder einer CPU, die stark heizt, hinzu kommt die offenbar suboptimale Gehäusebelüftung und eventuell ein suboptimales Case. Hier spielen sehr viele Faktoren hinein ... wobei ich sehe, der i5-2500K läuft stock, der heizt ja nicht wirklich.



Z.z hab ich noch den boxed lüfter von Intel drauf (i5 2500k) aber vorher hatte ich in dem Gehäuse ein AMD Phenom II 955 mit nem Noctua NH-C12P drauf und hatte dann im load (ingame) fast 70°C. Das Mag jetzt vllt nicht viel sein aber bei 55-58°C vorher ist das schon ein extremer zuwachs. Als gehäuselüfter habe ich 2 bequiet! Silent Wings USC 140er in einem Lancool K62.


----------



## Bummsbirne (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*

45Grad unter Volllast?? Krass....is ja so gut wie ne WaKü


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Z.z hab ich noch den boxed lüfter von Intel drauf (i5 2500k) aber vorher hatte ich in dem Gehäuse ein AMD Phenom II 955 mit nem Noctua NH-C12P drauf und hatte dann im load (ingame) fast 70°C. Das Mag jetzt vllt nicht viel sein aber bei 55-58°C vorher ist das schon ein extremer zuwachs. Als gehäuselüfter habe ich 2 bequiet! Silent Wings USC 140er in einem Lancool K62.


Hier würde ich den NH-C12P samt den 125W des X4 als Schuldigen ausmachen - denn der NH-C12P integriert sich kaum in die Gehäusebelüftung und der X4 gibt gut Wärme ab. Dagegen ist ein i5-2500K fast schon ein Sparwunder (real locker mal 40 bis 50 Watt Watt weniger).


----------



## MysticBinary82 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> denn der NH-C12P integriert sich kaum in die Gehäusebelüftung


´

Wie meinst du das jetzt genau? In wie fern integriert sich der accelero in die Gehäusebelüftung? Ach ja er macht es viel wärmer...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*



Berserkervmax schrieb:


> Die WLP bzw der WL Kleber geht runter.
> Mit einen Fön warm machen und Vorsichtig ziehen. Dann sind die Kühler fast Rückstandslos zu entfernen.


 
Hmm - gibts das Zeug auch einzeln?
(Nicht, dass ich im Moment Wärmeleitkleber brauchen würde. Aber normalerweise ist es schon schwer, welchen zu finden, der nur hält oder einen, der nur rückstandlos zu entfernen ist. Beides auf einmal kenne ich gar nicht -> vormerken)


----------



## elohim (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> ´
> 
> Wie meinst du das jetzt genau? In wie fern integriert sich der accelero in die Gehäusebelüftung? Ach ja er macht es viel wärmer...


 
Soweit nicht falsch, bei der Grafikkarte gibt es aber leider bauartbedingt keine leisen Alternativen. Bei der CPU gibt es unzählige. Nicht umsonst hat sich der Turmkühler durchgestzt. 

Und es hat auch niemand behauptet, dass man einfach irgendwelche Komponenten zusammenklatschen kann und dann ein Spitzenergebnis bekommt. Ein System muss halt stimmig sein.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das jetzt genau? In wie fern integriert sich der accelero in die Gehäusebelüftung? Ach ja er macht es viel wärmer...


Es ging um die erhöhten CPU-Temperaturen und da hat ein Tower-Kühler deutlich weniger Probleme, wenn von unten eine Grafikkarte mit heizt.


----------



## Wertzius (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Z.z hab ich noch den boxed lüfter von Intel drauf (i5 2500k) aber vorher hatte ich in dem Gehäuse ein AMD Phenom II 955 mit nem Noctua NH-C12P drauf und hatte dann im load (ingame) fast 70°C. Das Mag jetzt vllt nicht viel sein aber bei 55-58°C vorher ist das schon ein extremer zuwachs. Als gehäuselüfter habe ich 2 bequiet! Silent Wings USC 140er in einem Lancool K62.



70 Grad bei einem Phenom II sind viel zu viel! der läuft ja schon außerhalb der Spezeifikationen. Also bei dir stimmt etwas einfach nicht mit Case, Belüftung, etc.


----------



## Wertzius (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*



elohim schrieb:


> Soweit nicht falsch, bei der Grafikkarte gibt es aber leider bauartbedingt keine leisen Alternativen. Bei der CPU gibt es unzählige. Nicht umsonst hat sich der Turmkühler durchgestzt.
> 
> Und es hat auch niemand behauptet, dass man einfach irgendwelche Komponenten zusammenklatschen kann und dann ein Spitzenergebnis bekommt. Ein System muss halt stimmig sein.



Richtig. Man muss sich schon Gedanken machen wie die Wärme aus dem Case soll. Fakt ist, diesen Radiallüfterkram braucht kein Mensch.


----------



## M4xw0lf (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm - gibts das Zeug auch einzeln?
> (Nicht, dass ich im Moment Wärmeleitkleber brauchen würde. Aber normalerweise ist es schon schwer, welchen zu finden, der nur hält oder einen, der nur rückstandlos zu entfernen ist. Beides auf einmal kenne ich gar nicht -> vormerken)


 
Hier: Arctic Cooling G-1 Wärmeleitkleber, 3x 9g | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Ich hab vor kurzem einen Twin Turbo II auf eine 6950 gepflanzt, da ist auch dieser G1-Kleber dabei. War allerding auch am nächsten Morgen noch etwas zu elastisch für meinen Geschmack. Bisher sind die Kühler allerdings nicht abgefallen 
Ich vermute auch, dass die Abwärme der Wandler und Ramchips das Zeug erst noch richtig aushärten lässt.


----------



## Propella (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*

Monster-Kühler! Aber der Preis geht doch in Ordung, denn die Konkurrenz ist nicht billiger, sondern eher teurer...


----------



## MysticBinary82 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*



Wertzius schrieb:


> 70 Grad bei einem Phenom II sind viel zu viel! der läuft ja schon außerhalb der Spezeifikationen. Also bei dir stimmt etwas einfach nicht mit Case, Belüftung, etc.


 
Nein der Phenom II lief im standard Takt. Auch den i5 werde ich wohl nicht übertakten, denn man braucht einfach keine 4 ghz um genug fps zu bekommen in den meisten spielen.

@ PCGH_Marc
Du meinstest aber, dass sich mein alter CPU lüfter schlecht in die gehäuselüftung eingefügt hat und da habe ich mit einer gegenfrage eben geantwortet wo sich bitte der grakalüfter in die gehäusekühlung einfügt.

Im übrigen habe ich 3 lüfter die die wärme aus dem gehäuse befördern und 1 der frischluft hineinbläßt. Zudem habe ich, soweit möglich, meine kabel so verlegt das sie den luftstrohm nicht behindern. Dadurch das die graka inkl. lüfter aber nicht richtig rein passt (das wurde übrigens nicht vorher am produkt beschrieben wie lang es insgesamt werden kann) Für mich ein no go, da nach vorn zu den anschlüssen noch gut 3 cm platz sind. Der Kühlkörper ist einfach viel zu übertrieben groß.

Edit:
Da ihr ja denke ich kompetent seid, könntet ihr mir auch tipps geben wie ich es besser machen kann und nicht nur das ich es geg. falsch gemacht habe.


----------



## elohim (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*

Wo genau ist denn dein Problem, ist die CPU Temperatur zu hoch? wenn nein ist doch alles in butter oder nicht? Für Hilfe wäre es nett wenn du dann dein komplettes System mal benennen würdest, welchje Lüfter laufen wann wie hoch etc bei genau welchen Temperaturen usw.

Das Ding ist: Ausser Wakü gibts keine leise Alternative was VGA Kühler angeht (Peter'/SHaman, etc ausgeschlossen). Ich kann meine übertaktete GTX480 plus übertakteten 1090T leise unter Spielelast kühlen, ergo: Ziel erreicht. Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibts halt nicht.


----------



## Wertzius (23. Januar 2012)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Nein der Phenom II lief im standard Takt. Auch den i5 werde ich wohl nicht übertakten, denn man braucht einfach keine 4 ghz um genug fps zu bekommen in den meisten spielen.



Mit "der läuft außerhalb der Spezifikationen" war die Temperatur gemeint! Ein Phenom II sollte nie über 62 Grad betrieben werden!


----------



## MysticBinary82 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*



Wertzius schrieb:


> Mit "der läuft außerhalb der Spezifikationen" war die Temperatur gemeint! Ein Phenom II sollte nie über 62 Grad betrieben werden!



Das ist quatsch, da sonst der Schutzmechanismus zu tragen gekommen wäre und sich die CPU automatisch runtertaktet bzw. undervoltet. Eine CPU kann man sicher mit über 80°C betreiben jedoch ist das dann nicht sonderlich gut für die haltbarkeit.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*

Die 62° sind Tcase, nicht Tcore.


----------



## cAson (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*

Der Preis ist wirklich etwas zu hoch angesetzt


----------



## Wertzius (24. Januar 2012)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Das ist quatsch, da sonst der Schutzmechanismus zu tragen gekommen wäre und sich die CPU automatisch runtertaktet bzw. undervoltet. Eine CPU kann man sicher mit über 80°C betreiben jedoch ist das dann nicht sonderlich gut für die haltbarkeit.


 
Die Temperatur an der die CPU das Throttling beginnt und welche der Hersteller als Obergrenze angibt sind 2 verschiedene Dinge. An der Obergrenze lässt sich die CPU sicher betreiben, beim Throttling versucht die CPU einen Hitzedefekt zu vermeiden.
Hier kann man die erlaubten Max Temps sehen. Je nach Cpu zwischen 62 (125W) und 71 (95W) Grad. Bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen. products.amd.com/pages/desktopcpuresult.aspx?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1
@Marc Tcase? Das heißt doch Temperatur der vom CPU Kühler angesaugten Luft. 71Grad? Kann ich mir beim Besten Willen nicht vorstellen... Gibts da ne Quelle? Hab die Datenblätter auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden.

Aber Back to Topic.

Ich werde mir den Accelero sobald verfügbar, zusammen mit ner Karte bestellen, einfach weils keine Lukü Alternativen gibt. Und ich mags leise. Die Gigabyte und XFX Karte fand ich bis jetzt enttauschend. Möglicherweise ist die Asus DCII brauchbar, allerdings wird sie teurer als eine Referenz mit Accelero. Ob sich das lohnt wird sich zeigen.
Und einen Straßenpreis von 50 Euro finde ich gerechtfertigt. Manche zahlen viel mehr für einen schwachen Customkühler und MiniOC.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*

Tcase gibt die maximale Temperatur im Zentrum des Heatspreaders an.


----------



## Wertzius (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*

Alles klar^^
Aber das ist doch auch die Temp, die im Bios angezeigt wird. Die einzelnen Cores kann man ja nicht sehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*

Tcase kann von keinem internen Sensor erfasst werden.


----------



## streetjumper16 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*

Ich will endlich bestellen -.-
Wann ist er lieferbar !?


----------



## TFTP100 (31. Januar 2012)

Passt eh ned in mein gehäuse und jmd hat auch mit ner powercolor schon so werte erzielt


----------



## streetjumper16 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Passt eh ned in mein gehäuse und jmd hat auch mit ner powercolor schon so werte erzielt




In meins passt der auch nicht (Midgard) aber das mach ich schon mit ein bisschen Arbeit


----------



## TFTP100 (31. Januar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:
			
		

> In meins passt der auch nicht (Midgard) aber das mach ich schon mit ein bisschen Arbeit



Darf ich nicht  aber die sapphire dual fan soll doch auch verdammt leise sein?wieso dann ac x 7970?


----------



## Wertzius (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*

Laut Mindfactory verspätet sich der Arctic weitere 3-4 Wochen!!


----------



## 45thFuchs (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 im Test: Nahezu unhörbar und sehr kühl*

Das sollte schon leiser sein als ein Netzteil im Spielebetrieb.
Nur beim Preis kauf ich lieber gleich für 80 euro einen Waküblock und halte die möglichkeit offen nichtmal 40 grad bei 0,1 sone zu haben.


----------

